# Meine neuen von kwoddel(Frank)



## herten04 (12. Sep. 2007)

Hallo.
Hier ein Bild von den zwei Neuen die mir Frank gegeben hat.
Sie sind noch im Gewöhnungsbad.
Ich bin gespannt wie sie sich farbmäßig entwickeln werden oder so bleiben.


----------



## rainthanner (12. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Meine neuen von kwoddel(Frank)*



			
				herten04 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin gespannt wie sie sich farbmäßig entwickeln werden


ich auch und ich hoffe, dass du uns auf dem Laufenden hältst. Sind ja nicht mehr gerade die kleinsten. 


 


Viel Freude an den Beiden. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## herten04 (12. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Meine neuen von kwoddel(Frank)*

Hallo Rainer.


			
				rainthanner schrieb:
			
		

> ich auch und ich hoffe, dass du uns auf dem Laufenden hältst. Sind ja nicht mehr gerade die kleinsten.
> 
> Viel Freude an den Beiden.
> Gruß Rainer



Das versteht sich doch von selbst.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (12. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Meine neuen von kwoddel(Frank)*

Wie gross sind die denn ? Kann man auf dem Bild nicht wirklich erkennen.

Gruss
Uwe


----------



## herten04 (12. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Meine neuen von kwoddel(Frank)*

Hallo Uwe.
Einer etwa 20cm der andere ca.15cm.Angaben sind geschätzt und ohne Gewähr.


----------



## rainthanner (12. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Meine neuen von kwoddel(Frank)*



			
				herten04 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Uwe.
> Einer etwa 20cm der andere ca.15cm.Angaben sind geschätzt und ohne Gewähr.




ups, 

die hätte ich jezuz aber eine Ecke größer eingeschätzt. 


Naja, wachsen ja fast von selbst. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Koi-Uwe (12. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Meine neuen von kwoddel(Frank)*

Und irgendwie hat der obere (was ist das für einer?) eine echt Lustige Form auf dem Foto, besonders der Kopf 







Gruss
Uwe


----------



## herten04 (12. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Meine neuen von kwoddel(Frank)*

Hallo Uwe.


			
				utzoff schrieb:
			
		

> Und irgendwie hat der obere (was ist das für einer?) eine echt Lustige Form auf dem Foto, besonders der Kopf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Bild ist etwas verzerrt.Was für welche das sind,ich habe vergessen zu fragen.Eins weiß ich genau;Das sind meine ersten JAPAN KOI! 
Aber vielleicht schaut ja Frank nochmal rein und kann uns das sagen,aber ich glaube wenn es so war wie ich denke(Hei jucki alle auf die eine Mutti): wird man es erst später sehen können.


----------



## rainthanner (12. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Meine neuen von kwoddel(Frank)*

Spitzschnutenkoi heißen die. 

ganz genau eigentlich Nishiki-Pointedly. 


Sind auch absolut selten und erzielen auf Ausstellungen meist erste Preise. :crazy:


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Koi-Uwe (12. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Meine neuen von kwoddel(Frank)*



			
				rainthanner schrieb:
			
		

> Spitzschnutenkoi heißen die.








Cool, wo gibts die ? 







Gruss
Uwe


----------



## herten04 (12. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Meine neuen von kwoddel(Frank)*

Hallo Rainer.


			
				rainthanner schrieb:
			
		

> Spitzschnutenkoi heißen die.
> ganz genau eigentlich Nishiki-Pointedly.
> Sind auch absolut selten und erzielen auf Ausstellungen meist erste Preise. :crazy:
> 
> ...


Mal Spass beiseite,Du kannst auch nicht sagen was es für welche sind oder werden?:?

Machen wir doch mal eine Frage-Runde.: 

Was für eine Sorte ist das?


----------



## rainthanner (12. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Meine neuen von kwoddel(Frank)*

ich kann allerhöchstens einen Tip abgeben. 

Der untere wird vermutlich weiß bleiben und wäre, da er nichtmetallisch und nichtginrin ist ein: Shiro Muji 

Der obere hätte einen Hang zum Shiro Utsuri, da ich denke ein wenig Schwarz unter den vereinzelt ginrinschen Schuppen durchschimmern zu sehen. 


Schade, die hättest vor dem "wässern" nochmal in einem sauberen Behälter knipsen sollen. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Koi-Uwe (12. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Meine neuen von kwoddel(Frank)*

Aber wenn GinRin schimmert, kann es doch kein Shiro Utsuri sein, oder ?

Oder gibt es auch GinRin Shiro Utsuri ? Oder wie heisst der dann ? Man, das werd ich nie lernen :-(((

Is ja nen Ding  


Uwe


----------



## herten04 (12. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Meine neuen von kwoddel(Frank)*

Hallo Rainer,hallo Uwe.
Da ich es mit den Farben nicht so habe(Elektriker dürfte ich nicht werden,Farbschwäche bei Rot aber bei der Ampel sehe ich das Rot:__ nase: )habe ich meiner Frau die neuen gezeigt.
Sie sagt beide schimmern oben bläulich.(Frauen haben bei Farben meistens recht)Hilft Euch das weiter?:?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (12. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Meine neuen von kwoddel(Frank)*

Wow Wow Wow,
der Experte ist nur Rainer.

Ich hab mir nen Buch über Koifarben gekauft, es 3x gelesen aber kapieren tue ich es immer noch nicht  

Es gibt ja auch nur 7 Mio Farbvarianten :crazy: 

Also, einen Hellblauen mit Gelbem Kopf hab ich auch, bei mir heisst er "Gelbköpfchen" (was auch sonst), aber was das werden soll, weiss wohl nur er alleine.

@Rainer : Ist ein GinRin Shiro Utsuri nicht ein Bekko ?

Uwe


----------



## Uli (12. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Meine neuen von kwoddel(Frank)*



			
				herten04 schrieb:
			
		

> Eins weiß ich genau;Das sind meine ersten JAPAN KOI!


hi,
sind nachzuchten japankoi,oder sind es eurokoi?  
gruß uli


----------



## herten04 (12. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Meine neuen von kwoddel(Frank)*

Hallo Uli.


			
				ulutzka schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> sind nachzuchten japankoi,oder sind es eurokoi?
> gruß uli


Die Fische habe ich vom Frank geholt und Frank hat halt Japan-Koi.
Also Nachzuchten Japan-Koi.


----------



## rainthanner (13. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Meine neuen von kwoddel(Frank)*

Hallo, 

im allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch nennt man Nachzuchten bei uns eben Eurokoi. Auch wenn sie aus reinem Japankoi-Besatz stammen. 

Der Grun wurde ja schon genannt:  


> (Hei jucki alle auf die eine Mutti)


 

Zum GinRin: 
Die vereinzelten GinRin-Schüppchen machen aus diesem Fischlein keinen Ginrin-Shiro Utsuri. 

Hätte der Fisch ab dem Seitenlinienorgan aufwärts Ginrin-Beschuppung, so wäre es eben ein GinRin-Shiro-Utsuri. Hat er aber nicht. 


Aber wie oben geschrieben: 
Alles nur Vermutungen nach dem Motto: Laß dich überraschen.  

Gruß Rainer


----------



## herten04 (13. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Meine neuen von kwoddel(Frank)*

Hallo Rainer.
Also habe ich nur Japankoi wenn ich mir ein unbeflecktes Weibchen und das dazu gehörigen Männchen(natürlich vom japanischen Züchter und beide von der gleichen "Sorte")hole und nur die beiden zur Nachzucht verwende.Der Nachwuchs eines Ginrin Showa-Weibchen und eines Plantinum Orgon-Männchen wären dann Eurokoi.:? 
Oder eine neue Züchtung,natürlich dann nach mir benannt"Helmutkoi".Ich bin ja dann der Züchter. :


----------



## rainthanner (13. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Meine neuen von kwoddel(Frank)*

siehs mal von der Seite: 


gezüchtet in Japan = Japankoi
gezüchtet in Israel = Israelkoi
gezüchtet in Thailand = Thaikoi
gezüchtet in Europa (Deutschland) = Eurokoi

u.s.w.


Was du also jetzt hast, sind demnach Eurokoi entstanden aus Japankoi. : 



Gruß Rainer


----------



## rainthanner (13. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Meine neuen von kwoddel(Frank)*

nehmen wir mal dein Beispiel: 

du bist im Besitz eines zur perfekten Zucht tauglichen Elternpaares der Gosanke-Varietät und verpaarst diese beiden Tiere. Dann hast du trotzdem Eurokoi produziert, dessen Qualität nur noch vom Geschick und deiner Erfahrung der Selektion abhängt. 







Aber zum Trost: 





> "eines zur Zucht perfekten Elternpaares"


weder du noch ich werden jemals eines besitzen.  

Folglich wird es uns nicht gelingen, japanischen Koi-Standart zu züchten. Somit werden die Laichbürsten bei mir weiterhin zum Trocknen aufgehängt. : 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## herten04 (13. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Meine neuen von kwoddel(Frank)*

Hallo Rainer.
Jetzt habe ich alles kapiert!
War doch ganz einfach.:


----------

